# January Photo Contest



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't play this time...Because I haven't seen snow in Years!!! :-(


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He is the king of his winter domain.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's my bridge girl, Lacey. She had an understated enthusiasm for the snow :smooch:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lincoln enjoying a good game of snow fetch with his dad.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

This would be Shadow's version of ice skating.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Just before sunrise in Anchorage at -20 F. When it's cold the pups just bounce around!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

*No snowmen allowed!*

No snowmen allowed!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Towhee*

Whoeee  Airborne after a blizzard


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson enjoying his first snow this year!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Marvin prancing around in the snow for the first time.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly - Happy


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Not for the contest but funny to look at 

By the way - it is also Lilly


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great theme this month! Sammy has only briefly experienced snow when he first came home, but as he was so tiny he didn't get to play in it. 
Daisy however got the chance to play in the snow a few times...here's baby Daisy on her first ever snowy experience. She LOVED it!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Thai enjoying the snow and looking for his white lacrosse balls.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We get a snow once or twice a year at our 2500 foot elevation. Max likes it.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

His first snow storm 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn helped build the snowman, then played ball in front of him.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sad... I don't live in snow country...  

There's always next month!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

These photos are fabulous


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

they are great photos!! _...but the same OutWest...no snow for us!! lol....its the middle of summer too! lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No snow me for either.

Great pictures everyone, love seeing all the beautiful Goldens enjoying the snow.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel loves the snow maybe more than he loves the water! This was around Thanksgiving... We've had a lot of snow up here this year.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

*Sofie in the snow*

Here is Sofie out having fun in the snow.


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

Tons of snow here and Penny LOVES it!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in South Florida and it will never snow here, but I picked this theme! LOL I just love Goldens in the snow so much, I thought it wouldn't hurt for one month for some of us to sit it out and enjoy these goldens frolicking in the snow  

I've even contemplated on making a vacation purely just for Keisel to see the snow and watch him experience it.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha (Sam Dog) playing in the snow in Atlanta 2010


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige on a frosty day


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

Ruby stopped to make a snow angel on our hike to the waterfall! Took a bit longer than I expected to get up there with all the snow.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Reese in action.


----------



## avilash (Jan 6, 2014)

*my two sweethearts!!!*

pure love!!!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

This is Fletcher on one of our walks a winter or two ago. They do love the snow!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Christina and Oscar play hide and seek in a snow burrow.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm out on this one too. At least I hope so. Snow on the OuterBanks is a real pain.
Love the pics tho good luck guys!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Nothing like a good snow bath*


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

How many entries are allowed?
I have two I can't decide between…


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

*Summer and Stu*

Big sis and little brother playing in the snow


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Luna and Lily loving the snow together. They can't get enough of the stuff! Just look at those happy faces.


----------



## Misskat85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

*January 12, 2014*

Taken this past Sunday.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Josie and Friend*

Josie and Wilson!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loves the snow, here's a shot from last year.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> How many entries are allowed?
> I have two I can't decide between…


Only one entry per member, but the photo may contain more than one Golden (for those who have more than one dog). If more than one photo is posted, the first one will be entered into the contest.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey and Gunner chasing each other in the snow.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Callie waiting for the stick to fly....
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Chuck, service dog in training


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

How big is this smile!? Someone is clearly a born snow dog! 
Here's Chester......


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Bentley loves the snow!!  
I love all the entries, great pics everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Here's Tucker in the snow!


----------

